# Merle wigglebutts



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Mason is now 9 months old!
Jasper is almost 3.







Mason looks so fat here. lol










Jasper modeling his Ray Allen Leather Leash


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

More photos coming!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

They look like they had a great easter  also I have to say Jake and Jasper's tags are the same except Jake's is blue  also it doesn't feel like it's been 3 years since you got Jasper lol where does the time go?


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Love the pic of them with the bunny ears on!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Such handsome boys! Great pictures. They are both so patient.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ahhh they're so cute!! I can't wait to get my wigglebutt!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Mason is all growed up! They're so lovely, thanks for the pics.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Mason is so handsome! I just love red merles! Hoping for another red merle next time (is it too soon to be planning my next aussie??)


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> They look like they had a great easter  also I have to say Jake and Jasper's tags are the same except Jake's is blue  also it doesn't feel like it's been 3 years since you got Jasper lol where does the time go?


Haha Yeah I went kind of crazy with the Easter gifts, we also donated 10 bags of food to local shelters though.  I LOVE reddingo tags! I know I can't believe that the time is just flying by!!



Whistlejacket said:


> Love the pic of them with the bunny ears on!


Thank you! haha its my favorite shot from the photo shoot! 




jade5280 said:


> Such handsome boys! Great pictures. They are both so patient.


Thank you! And yeah they put up with a lot! haha



missc89 said:


> Ahhh they're so cute!! I can't wait to get my wigglebutt!


Thank you! You can see more photos on our Instagram @everlasting_merle. When do you get your Aussie?



Amaryllis said:


> Mason is all growed up! They're so lovely, thanks for the pics.


Thank you! And I know, I can't believe it! Makes me want another puppy! lol



lauren17 said:


> Mason is so handsome! I just love red merles! Hoping for another red merle next time (is it too soon to be planning my next aussie??)


Thank you! And its NEVER too soon! lol Mason was such a good puppy, I new I wanted another one when he was only 10 weeks old! haha I really want a Red Tri next time though, but more than anything I just need the right temperament that I am looking for.  If I could just base it on looks I would get a red tri for sure!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Haha Roo was a much more difficult puppy than Boomer was and still isnt quite out of the puppy stage! I'd be crazy to want another already but I do lol. I plan on waiting until after Boomer to add another though. Hopefully I can get at least one more year with him! Ideally I'd like to have a red Merle marked like Roo tho with minimal white. That would be a cute pair I think


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow, Are you sure Mason isnt part deer with those legs? LOL Both are very handsome, though!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I get my Aussie at the end of July/beginning of August! Not ideal, but I'm not going to complain because I'm getting it this year!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> I get my Aussie at the end of July/beginning of August! Not ideal, but I'm not going to complain because I'm getting it this year!


why is that not ideal?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm from Canada - best time to get a dog is spring so you can have as much outside and outside training time as possible - cause snow -.-


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> I'm from Canada - best time to get a dog is spring so you can have as much outside and outside training time as possible - cause snow -.-


Oh shoot, living in texas, one forgets that not everyone's summer lasts til thanksgiving hahaha. There is a joke that Texas has two seasons ... summer ... and winter, because the weather will be all like "summer summer, yay summer!" then literally in a DAY, winter arrives via one of your canadian fronts and boom, over bye bye summer hello colder than crap LOL.

The thing that sucks most is there is nothing CONSTANT about our weather; even in the dead middle of winter, it can be 70's and sunny for a few days, then BOOM in a DAY the temp will drop to 40s and it will be raining/sleeting/whatever. there will be a week of that, then it will be back up to 70's and sunny again ... then here comes the next front, its a vicious cycle. The cold would be a lot easier to take if it was constant, but its not. Its especially hard on horses, we have a lot of colic issues in winter 

@damons mom I just bought a jolly romp and roll yesterday and Lincoln LOVES it, he actually picked it out at the store! I thought he had picked a holly roller, but then he saw the jolly romp and roll and he was like "can I have this instead mom, please?" LOL


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Oh shoot, living in texas, one forgets that not everyone's summer lasts til thanksgiving hahaha. There is a joke that Texas has two seasons ... summer ... and winter, because the weather will be all like "summer summer, yay summer!" then literally in a DAY, winter arrives via one of your canadian fronts and boom, over bye bye summer hello colder than crap LOL.


yea new york is worse, in the SAME day you have a nice sunny day it's in the 60's everything is going great and then 2 hours later it's snowing, SNOWING and then the next day it's 70. I love snow so it's not a big deal for me but yea anyway


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Oh shoot, living in texas, one forgets that not everyone's summer lasts til thanksgiving hahaha.


Canadian Thanksgiving is in October on top of that


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Canadian Thanksgiving is in October on top of that


Oh, American thanksgiving is the last thursday in November, here.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh yes they LOVE their romp-n-roll!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

More photos of the boys and one of Damon the mini Pin.








That intense Aussie stare.


That look you get when they don't want to do something. lol


Shark! (And my 18 year old little sister. lol)


After his bath


Getting a bath!


All clean again.


ETA: I sized these to the same size as the others but for whatever reason they look a little big on my computer, fine on my tablet, and good on my phone. If they are huge sorry!!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Nope, not huge at all, at least not on the phone.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Damon is adorable!

And it's funny because Mason looks practically like an adult when his fur is dry, but when it's wet you see all the puppy awkwardness squeeee so cute <3


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Damon is adorable!
> 
> And it's funny because Mason looks practically like an adult when his fur is dry, but when it's wet you see all the puppy awkwardness squeeee so cute <3


Same with Lincoln. he looks so built and stocky when he is dry, but get him wet and the puppy awkwardness comes out LOL, plus he is trim, he only looks fat because he has so much coat (and he getting more everyday!!!).


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

taquitos said:


> Damon is adorable!
> 
> And it's funny because Mason looks practically like an adult when his fur is dry, but when it's wet you see all the puppy awkwardness squeeee so cute <3


Thank you! Damon is a rotten boy! And on yes, Mason is still very much an awkward puppy. He is a lean 45 pounds but with tons of muscle in his legs. He is tall too, standing at 22" last time I measured him. He out ran my friends ex lure coursing sighthound the other day. He can also turn on a dime. I am hoping he will make a good agility dog.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Thank you! Damon is a rotten boy! And on yes, Mason is still very much an awkward puppy. He is a lean 45 pounds but with tons of muscle in his legs. He is tall too, standing at 22" last time I measured him. He out ran my friends ex lure coursing sighthound the other day. He can also turn on a dime. I am hoping he will make a good agility dog.


LOL Lincoln is the same way, dry, he looks kind of like an adult, but when he is wet, you can see how coltish he really is LOL.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow mason is going to be a big guy. I feel like Boomer is on the taller side at 21 inches. He always towers over my friends Aussies. But he is all leg and not much coat so I think that gives him a leaner leggier appearance too. Roo is just under 21 inches. And Roo is the same way when he's wet his puppy looks come out! Because of his coat he's looked like an adult since 5 months old lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon's mom, do your aussies make hilarious sounds when they play, Lincoln makes these growls/groans/whines that just keep me in stitches all the time LOL


----------



## JordanWalker (Jan 30, 2015)

Your two boys are both handsome. Jasper is almost the same size with Mason and I'm sure that when he's already 9 months old, he will be bigger than Mason.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

lauren17 said:


> Wow mason is going to be a big guy. I feel like Boomer is on the taller side at 21 inches. He always towers over my friends Aussies. But he is all leg and not much coat so I think that gives him a leaner leggier appearance too. Roo is just under 21 inches. And Roo is the same way when he's wet his puppy looks come out! Because of his coat he's looked like an adult since 5 months old lol


Yeah both of my boys are huge and dwarf most working and sporting aussies we know. Its crazy. I think Mason is pretty much done growing now though. Jasper only gained half an inch to an inch after he hit 10 months old to where he is now. Jasper stands 24" tall, he is above the standard. I need to measure Mason tomorrow night after work and see what he is. Both your babies are adorable! I didn't think either of them were that tall!


OwnedbyACDs said:


> Damon's mom, do your aussies make hilarious sounds when they play, Lincoln makes these growls/groans/whines that just keep me in stitches all the time LOL


Oh yes lol. They are a very vocal breed, they sound like they are killing each other for the most part. lol



JordanWalker said:


> Your two boys are both handsome. Jasper is almost the same size with Mason and I'm sure that when he's already 9 months old, he will be bigger than Mason.


Thank you! Jasper is the blue merle and he is already 3 years old, Mason is the red merle and he is the pup. I honestly think that Mason is pretty much done growing. His chest will continue to expand, his coat will grow thicker over the next few years, and he might gain at most another inch but I don't think he will be bigger than Jasper. It could happen though, he could surprise me. lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

How long does it take for their coats to fully come in? I have been told that they are in by the time they are 18 months, and people have also said they can get coat until they are 2 years old.

Also did you experience any itchiness when your boys were getting their coats? Lincoln has gotten a bit itchy since he started getting his, I have been bathing him every three weeks or so and brushing him daily, as well as giving him fish oil for his coat.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper is almost 3 and his coat changed a lot from 2 years old until now. I'm hoping that it's done now though. We shall see. Lol

As for the itchiness, I never really noticed. Jazz has seasonal allergies and food allergies. Lol I do give both the boys fish oil with vitamin e in the am and coconut oil in there pm. If you are giving fish oil remember to give the vit e.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Jasper is almost 3 and his coat changed a lot from 2 years old until now. I'm hoping that it's done now though. We shall see. Lol
> 
> As for the itchiness, I never really noticed. Jazz has seasonal allergies and food allergies. Lol I do give both the boys fish oil with vitamin e in the am and coconut oil in there pm. If you are giving fish oil remember to give the vit e.


I have Vite E, its in a capsule similar to the fish oil, can I just squeeze it into his food also?


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Boomers coat changed at an older age. I think he was at least 6 when he suddenly got fluffy. Neither of mine were itchy but Roo was itchy for about 2 weeks while he was blowing his winter coat.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I have Vite E, its in a capsule similar to the fish oil, can I just squeeze it into his food also?


Check out dogaware.com It should tell you how much you need. I can't remember off the top of my head because I give a all in one liquid. Its cheap, last forever, and they love it! I just buy it off Amazon, Vet Solutions Aller G-3 Omega-3 Fatty Acid Liquid . I would say one bottle last me about 3 months for both of the boys. Which makes it come out to be only about $6.35 a month.



lauren17 said:


> Boomers coat changed at an older age. I think he was at least 6 when he suddenly got fluffy. Neither of mine were itchy but Roo was itchy for about 2 weeks while he was blowing his winter coat.


Yeah its cool to see how much their coats can change over time!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Check out dogaware.com It should tell you how much you need. I can't remember off the top of my head because I give a all in one liquid. Its cheap, last forever, and they love it! I just buy it off Amazon, Vet Solutions Aller G-3 Omega-3 Fatty Acid Liquid . I would say one bottle last me about 3 months for both of the boys. Which makes it come out to be only about $6.35 a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its cool to see how much their coats can change over time!


can you find it in pet stores here? I would like to avoid charging anything on my debit card because I am using it to pay for school. :/


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> can you find it in pet stores here? I would like to avoid charging anything on my debit card because I am using it to pay for school. :/


All the local vets carrier it around here.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> All the local vets carrier it around here.


Cool, I might look for it


----------

